# Advice on buying Alfalfa for export



## tim.zheng (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi guys, I was wondering if you guys have any advice on buying Alfalfa for export. I am looking to export and sell overseas to eager and ready buyers that I have already met. It would be great if someone can teach me some tips.

Thanks.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

tim.zheng said:


> Hi guys, I was wondering if you guys have any advice on buying Alfalfa for export. I am looking to export and sell overseas to eager and ready buyers that I have already met. It would be great if someone can teach me some tips.
> 
> Thanks.


Buying alfalfa for export is something that is learned over time from actual experience....not from internet tips. It is not like buying a shirt where all you are concerned with is the size and whether you like it or not. You would have to hire a buyer that has experience dealing with alfalfa and knows how to read a forage analysis and knows how to deal with producers and understands the logistics and costs of transportation. There is ALOT more involved than what appears on the surface.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

I agree with Vol.

The capital investment to get started is going to be very significant. Logistics will be a nightmare. You will need many different people in various places on both ends of a shipment.

Bottom line, this is not a great market to enter to make a quick buck, you will go bankrupt.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

Pay the grower top money , that is the # 1 thing to do. Even if it cuts into your brokering fees.


----------

